# Regular Work Permit for IT Specialist



## HelloWorldGuy (Sep 30, 2015)

I am working for a German company as an IT Specialist. I am on a regular Work Permit, because I can't apply for a Blue Card, I don't have a degree.


I would like to change jobs. 

Find Another one, quit the current and start working for the new Employer. And I would like to have the freedom to do such in Future in case I want.


Is this possible? If so, how should I proceed??


----------



## laster (Sep 3, 2015)

Until I know, there's no problem, you only have to apply to a new work permit visa in your current city in Germany. BTW, I'm in the same situation of you(I don't have degree). Can you tell me how long you have waited for the visa?


----------



## HelloWorldGuy (Sep 30, 2015)

laster said:


> Until I know, there's no problem, you only have to apply to a new work permit visa in your current city in Germany. BTW, I'm in the same situation of you(I don't have degree). Can you tell me how long you have waited for the visa?


Are you working already in Germany? I mean, do you have a work permit already, or still in Brazil??

It takes around one week for the Visa to be ready, as long as you don't need approval from the Employment Agency.

Where can I find the procedure to apply for a new work permit???

Is there any web site?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## laster (Sep 3, 2015)

HelloWorldGuy said:


> Are you working already in Germany? I mean, do you have a work permit already, or still in Brazil??
> 
> It takes around one week for the Visa to be ready, as long as you don't need approval from the Employment Agency.
> 
> ...


I am waiting my work permit for 11 weeks and I do have approval from the Employment Agency! They just say I have to wait more 

I don't know exactly the procedures, I knew a guy that have made this. I suppose you're going to need your new contract, passport and a new approval from Employment Agency. I think is the same procedure when your work permit expires. I recommend you ask for more informations on Ausländerbehörde or even the consulate. You can also ask to your new employer(if you already have one) for help. 

Good Lucky


----------



## HelloWorldGuy (Sep 30, 2015)

laster said:


> I am waiting my work permit for 11 weeks and I do have approval from the Employment Agency! They just say I have to wait more
> 
> I don't know exactly the procedures, I knew a guy that have made this. I suppose you're going to need your new contract, passport and a new approval from Employment Agency. I think is the same procedure when your work permit expires. I recommend you ask for more informations on Ausländerbehörde or even the consulate. You can also ask to your new employer(if you already have one) for help.
> 
> Good Lucky


But, are you working already, or not yet? 

What's your profession?

My profession does not need the approval of the Employment Agency, because I am an IT Specialist. So it is really fast.


----------



## laster (Sep 3, 2015)

HelloWorldGuy said:


> But, are you working already, or not yet?
> 
> What's your profession?
> 
> My profession does not need the approval of the Employment Agency, because I am an IT Specialist. So it is really fast.


The consulate here said that they only accepts working visas applications with the ZAV, or a recognised degree 

Yes, I am already working and I am IT Specialist as well! PM me please!


----------



## HelloWorldGuy (Sep 30, 2015)

laster said:


> The consulate here said that they only accepts working visas applications with the ZAV, or a recognised degree
> 
> Yes, I am already working and I am IT Specialist as well! PM me please!


I think I did not make myself clear, are you working already in Germany?

This is strange, in theory, you would not need a degree if you are an IT Specialist, but maybe I am wrong. You have to check in the Resident Act.

Go to "Expatriates Stack Exchange and check the Question, Is it tru that I don't need a degree..."

(I cannot post links here yet)

Check in the law, if you can find enough arguments, you can talk to them, and see what they can do. 

In any case, there are always ways to receive a work permit without a Degree, not necessarily in IT, but for instance, if the Job needs someone who speaks Portuguese, this is usually a position that can't be filled easily, and therefore you could have one work permit. 

Anyway, I am not really a specialist. But if you read the law, you could maybe gain a deep understanding of everything.


----------



## laster (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you very much!

I'm already working for this company, because It's a multinational and there's offices in Brazil.

They said(to my company) my visa is processing, and there's a delay because of those problems with refugees, etc. For people who has a degree, the processes take about 3 days!

I have the Employment Agency approval, it's pretty hard to then revoke my visa. Me and another one guy are in the same problem! In this document they are following the Resident Act 39

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/englisch_aufenthg/englisch_aufenthg.html#p0476

How long have you been in Germany? Is in Berlin?

Thanks


----------



## HelloWorldGuy (Sep 30, 2015)

laster said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I'm already working for this company, because It's a multinational and there's offices in Brazil.
> 
> ...



I am one month or so. Not Berlin. I guess in your case, the refugees problems may be affecting the Visa application.
So, anyway, wait to see when you can travel. Really if there's you can do, just wait.

Are moving to work and live there permanently? 

Where are you from? Sao Paulo?


----------



## laster (Sep 3, 2015)

HelloWorldGuy said:


> I am one month or so. Not Berlin. I guess in your case, the refugees problems may be affecting the Visa application.
> So, anyway, wait to see when you can travel. Really if there's you can do, just wait.
> 
> Are moving to work and live there permanently?
> ...


I am moving Permanently, my Employment Agency approval gave to me 3 years of work permit, but I'll get my university certificate in January and then I'll change to blue card 

Yes, from São Paulo, I'll try to check with my friend in Germany if they know more details about change of work with work permit.


----------



## HelloWorldGuy (Sep 30, 2015)

*How much!*



laster said:


> I am moving Permanently, my Employment Agency approval gave to me 3 years of work permit, but I'll get my university certificate in January and then I'll change to blue card
> 
> Yes, from São Paulo, I'll try to check with my friend in Germany if they know more details about change of work with work permit.


Ok, thanks a lot!

Good luck with everything.

Excuse me, but how much are you going to work per year?

This also affects the time of processing. If you earn like 90000 EUR, you will receive a settlement permit immediately, which is even better(for someone who wants to live in Germany) than the blue card.

So, this may also be the root cause of your problems.

Good luck again, and let me know if you get some more information.


----------

